# transmission problems



## wiz1877 (Aug 28, 2019)

brought motorhome up near garage to clean it, everything went ok, went to move it back no reverse, lever moves to R feel a surge , no movement, checked fluid alittle low added  some, still no go. this motorhome is a 1998 Damon Intruder 352. any suggestions?


----------



## Tom Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Maybe something got into the gearbox? Or stuck in the system itself. Try to look there


----------

